# RIP my beautiful shire -Eddie



## topclass (20 December 2011)

Oh god where do I start went to he horse this morning my beloved shire Eddie was lying flat out covered in sweet and stressed not cast but just couldnt get up. Rang vet got mum and dad up etc tried to get him up but to no avail by this time the vet has arrived and told me that since he 33 years old and his heart is under stress, he has lost the power to his back legs so she suspected damaged from thrashing around it would be kinder to have him PTS my world just ended when she said that but I think I knew what she was going to say. So with a very heavy and empty heart he was pts. Im absolutely  numb but I have decided to post pics of my hero for all to see what an absolutley stunning horse he was and I will miss him forever. 
































You will leave a hoof print on my heart that will never fade. God bless you my darling xx


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 December 2011)

Im so sorry, he looks like a lovely horse. Im sure you did the best for him.


----------



## Trish C (20 December 2011)

So very sorry for your loss   But that's an amazing age he made and a credit to you.

What an absolutely stunning boy, just gorgeous. RIP Eddie.


----------



## JCWHITE (20 December 2011)

What a wonderful and adored boy, so sorry.


----------



## millhouse (20 December 2011)

Yes he was. absolutely stunning.  Rest in peace Eddie, and God bless you.


----------



## Mince Pie (20 December 2011)

Sorry to hear this, he was indeed a very gorgeous horse. I remember being very surprised when you said he was in his 30s!

RIP Eddie x


----------



## JingleTingle (20 December 2011)

So sorry for your loss - a very good age for a big heavy breed but it is still heartbreaking isnt it?


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (20 December 2011)

That is an enviably stunning horse. Take some strength from that knowledge that you made the right decision for him, and he decided that he wanted to go.

It sounds like he waited for you to say good bye.

Keep strong sweetie, we're all thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## Sophie123 (20 December 2011)

Really sorry to hear about the loss of Eddie, but you can go on knowing that you did the best for him and he is now not suffering and resting in peace. 

He is absolutely beautiful and a credit to you. 

RIP EDDIE


----------



## fatpiggy (20 December 2011)

33 for a shire is a miracle so be proud that you helped him get there.  He will certainly leave a huge hole in your life in every respect.


----------



## merrymeasure (20 December 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. But that's an amazing age and he was truly a stunning horse. I know how badly it hurts, but he is running free now. RIP beautiful Eddie x


----------



## hayinamanger (20 December 2011)

So sorry, bless his heart, what a stunningly handsome horse.  33 is indeed an incredible age for a heavy horse, their back legs usually let them down long before this.  He had obviously been very well cared for.


----------



## Sprout (20 December 2011)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss, he was stunning and  a real credit to you at such a great age.
I thought I was loosing my Eddie earlier this year - my heart goes out to you. xx


----------



## Megibo (20 December 2011)

what a stunning boy xx


----------



## NoltonSeaShell (20 December 2011)

Sorry for your loss!! He is a handsome boy, and i'm sure he have a brilliant life with you xx


----------



## Always Henesy (20 December 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a stunning boy, and a fantastic age for a bigger lad. You obviously looked after him very well. My heart goes out to you.
As the others have said - he did you credit.
God bless you both.


----------



## flowerlady (20 December 2011)

He was absolutlely georgeous.  Know how your feeling lost JB on 19th November.


----------



## jaquelin (20 December 2011)

Stunning horse, such presence! I am so sorry for your loss, but at least he didn't suffer long - like others, just have been there myself.  Chin up & remember the good times and all the fun you had with him.


----------



## Maesfen (21 December 2011)

He was stunning.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SaharaS (21 December 2011)

Deepest sympathy at this difficult time x Rest in peace & run free Eddie x

Just know that he will live on in every memory that you shared, just close your eyes & he'll be there always and no one can ever take that away. you were very lucky to be able to say goodbye-very much similar experience last year so I can only reassure you that tho it never becomes easy, you will become stronger, be brave x


----------



## Brigadoon (21 December 2011)

What a handsome noble horse. He will leave a huge hole in your heart but clearly a million memories.
What a credit he was to you.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## rucky (21 December 2011)

Knowing he has reach on that age just shows how you take good care of him! And for sure he couldn't ask for more than what you've giving to him! He is indeed one gorgeous horse! It's sad but may he Rest in Peace! My condolences to you!


----------



## ISHmad (21 December 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous boy Topclass.  RIP Eddie, what a handsome lad.  x


----------



## Booboos (21 December 2011)

Terrible news, so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous boy.


----------



## rubysmum (21 December 2011)

so so sorry for your loss & i know its no comfort at all to be told that he was a very good age - but to get a horse that size to that age is amazing - he was clearly well looked after & loved -


----------



## TicTac (21 December 2011)

Really sorry to hear of your loss but at 33 years of age he had obviously been well looked after but was always going to be on borrowed time.

We would all like to think our horses will live forever and will pass away peacefully with no pain or stress, but it very rarely happens like that.

He certainly was a handsome looking chap and you must treasure your memories of him xx


----------



## Jingleballs (21 December 2011)

What a beautiful boy and what a cracking age he lived to!

RIP Eddie x


----------



## AJ & Kiz (21 December 2011)

he is absolutly gorgeous  what a cedit to you, and 33 you should be so proud of yourself! how old was he in the pics? RIP Eddie x


----------



## topclass (22 December 2011)

Thanks guys for all your kind words I have him now back at home with me next to my tb who I lost 5 years ago at 36. Those pictures were taken in summer of this year so not long ago  I knew he was a good age but that doesnt stop the pain Im feeling my tb took my heart when he went and Eddie has taken my soul empty is what Ii feel, but now at least he is now at home with me and that's where he's going to stay.

Thank you for all your kind messages it means a lot to me thank you xx


----------



## newbie_nix (22 December 2011)

What an amazing looking boy. He looks fantastic in those pics, and much much younger than his age. As others have said, he was a real credit to you. What a lucky boy he was having you as his Mum.


----------



## cblover (22 December 2011)

RIP Eddie! x  What an amazing looking horse and total credit to you that he lived to 33 yrs old.  Thats an incredible age.  Take care!


----------



## welsh horse rider (23 December 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss he's was a stunning chap..... Run, buck, prance and play pain Free over rainbow bridge Eddie xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 December 2011)

Deepest sympathy for the loss of your magnificent boy. What a stunning horse !
 Having recently fallen in love with a Shire, I'm totally smitten with these gentle giants, I hope you have some comfort from the happy times you both shared together. A loved horse always lives in your heart.


----------



## Red30563 (23 December 2011)

What a stunning, noble horse! 

So sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Eddie.


----------



## wizbit (23 December 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news. What a majestic looking horse he was, and what a great age. Clearly he was very much loved. RIP beautiful boy x


----------



## topclass (23 December 2011)

Thanks guys for such nice kind words Im still hurting at the lose of my soul mate and so was Clydesdale so with the help of the Tracey at WHW who were amazing with me they arranged for me to have a companion the next day so that Foxbar wouldnt pine with being on his own.  He is a 13'2 chestnut pony and is 11 years old he is now his field/stable friend and I also inform the Greater Manchester Police as Eddie was one of there babies originally they were sad tgo hear about my lose but  invited me to come down over Xmas and to bring pics of my Eddie to show them about his life after the force and meet the peopole who knew him before I got him. I will get another "Big Lad" and it will be just as loved and cared for as my Lester was and my Eddie was. 

Thanks guys your words and sentiments mean a lot to me and so big hug to everyone and do me a favour give your ponies/horses a big hug and tell them you love them a little more often.  

Merry Xmas and big hug from me Foxbar and new boy Brandy xx


----------



## dressagedreamer (23 December 2011)

I am so sorry about your lovely boy. how very sad for you.  No words can be said that can make you feel any better, You both look so good together what a lovely partnership you must have shared. Well done for getting such a big boy to 33.   My heart cries for you.

Wishing you lots of love
A xx


----------

